# Some people are IDIOTS.......



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

OMG!!! Yes..people are idiots...geeze...

DUMB people...ahh this makes me upset.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

:doh: some people.......


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

sounds like some people did not know what they were getting into with a puppy and are looking for excuses.......too bad they couldn't just be honest and say its not working out instead of labeling the pup a biter and getting him quarantined........poor guy. btw where in MO are you from?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

**** Mary, I feel your pain... LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wrigleysmom said:


> sounds like some people did not know what they were getting into with a puppy and are looking for excuses.......too bad they couldn't just be honest and say its not working out instead of labeling the pup a biter and getting him quarantined........poor guy. btw where in MO are you from?


20 mins west of downtown St. Louis.... They also go well our other golden wasnt this high energy....... Do people think all goldens are a like??????


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well duh. Zander isn't NEARLY has hyper as Keira is and Starlite sure wasn't either. They're all different.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor Tug! I'd hate to count the wounds I've received getting Oakly to this point. Hell I still get wounds playing with him. LOL. Tug is going back to your rescue, right?


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

everybody has different personalities, even dogs!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

No matter how good of a home a rescue finds for a dog there is still no guarantee it will always workout for the dog or for the people. In this case it did not work out for the dog since the people seem to be the real problem........:doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Poor Tug! I'd hate to count the wounds I've received getting Oakly to this point. Hell I still get wounds playing with him. LOL. Tug is going back to your rescue, right?


Once he is released from animal control...... Not sure if he is coming back here right away ...Im leaving for Thanksgiving and my daughter is taken care of Hootie and Cruiser.... The high energy girls are going with me......


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

How insane!! :uhoh: What does the quarantine mean for him exactly?

Its amazing how different goldens can be from each other, even their own siblings. Bailey spent the weekend with the breeder and she noticed how different his personality is from his very laid back sister.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> No matter how good of a home a rescue finds for a dog there is still no guarantee it will always workout for the dog or for the people. In this case it did not work out for the dog since the people seem to be the real problem........:doh:


Zander and Tug all in 24 hours... gee... !!!! But we have plenty of happy endings between us, too, don't we Mary? And those are the ones to focus on.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

What kind of moron animal control people would put a young puppy in quarantine?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Unbelievable, I just don't understand what goes through people's heads. I am sorry. Are you getting him back now?


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

I think you said best right off the bat..some people are idiots. There was a time when we had puppers that my hands took a real beating from those puppy teeth. I don't think you can really work with a pup unless you get tagged every now and then. Its part of the learning process. Hang in there Mary, Tug will find the right people. Who could really resist that butterball.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would hope wherever he is quarantined they are more dog savvy and understand puppies!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe I should let them spend the day with Maggie and Abbie...... It just pisses me off that when you tell people there high energy..hello what do they think it means...... 

Jenna.... Not to worry I will find this boy a good home.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> What kind of moron animal control people would put a young puppy in quarantine?


That's a VERY good question.

Do they legally have to because she said he bit her?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Maybe I should let them spend the day with Maggie and Abbie...... It just pisses me off that when you tell people there high energy..hello what do they think it means......
> 
> Jenna.... Not to worry I will find this boy a good home.....


I have NO doubt you will!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> That's a VERY good question.
> 
> Do they legally have to because she said he bit her?


Yes...because they labeled it a "bite"... This time anyone that once him will get the 5th degree before I release him.....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow. Are these people screened for commonsense? That sounds so...nutty. I bet they were paranoid because he was a rescue....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Wow. Are these people screened for commonsense? That sounds so...nutty. I bet they were paranoid because he was a rescue....


There other dog was a rescue..but from what I heard there dog was a Hootie .... so laid back.....


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Sheeshhhhh...people make you wonder at times. He's a puppy! Put your fingers in his mouth and until he learns...he is going to bite on it! And myself...I would worry if a golden wasnt full of energy...Heck...mine lay around for to long and Im checking on them!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My opinion if it counts...LOL, they should not have a puppy. Don't put your fingers in the puppy's mouth, stupid people


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

that is a stupid reason.. some people man oh man.. Can i kidnap him mary

he is still a puppy don't they know SHARP PUPPY teeth,,ggrr


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Some people (actually, more than just 'some') shouldn't be allowed to have puppies. My partner suggested long ago that people should have to get a license (in other words, demonstrate they are competent to be able to care for a dog) to be able to adopt an animal.

Maybe you can suggest they try adopting a wolverine next time? THEN see what happens when she puts her finger in it's mouth.... ;0

SJ


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I can think of other words besides idiots but it wouldn't do to post them here!

As I have previously said - there are people who should never be allowed to have a dog and should be spayed so they don't breed themselves. These people fall into both catagories!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

In the long run, this is what is best for Tug. Dirk's will find a great home for him where the people who take him will work to find his high energy appropriate outlets. Furthermore, these people won't get to screw up a great dog. I refuse to see Tug's return as a bad thing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tug*

They don't deserve Tug!!

I am sure there are MANY on this forum that will apply to adopt that little Sweetheart!!

I remember the Sharp Puppy Teeth and the Puppy Breath!! My Samoyed boy used to bite my ankles to the point I cried. I WOULD never give up one of my dogs.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Desilu:

Great comments! Couldn't have said it better myself!

Tug will now get much better suited parents!

SJ


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

As i happen to read this i wanta cry more. My husband is on his way to give back my puppy i just got two days ago and not for anything so stupid as that family that bought him. My pup the night i got him was scatching alot so i thought fleas no big problem not the best but take him to the vet. I did and he has what the call walking lice? 70 dollars later and its the first day. Today we were out side alot for walks and having fun i was spoiling him rotten cus hes my new little man.
And i had noticed he was peeing alot but taken his time to do it. I started to make dinner and he was on the paper peeing so i went to say good boy and there was blood! Oh no so we called the seller and well i said i would take him to the vet and call them tomorrow and well let them know whats up. They said no maybe you should just bring him back cus the vet here are too expensive.
so well we had to do that cus we just got him and who knows what really might be wrong with him. He is just two days old to us. I am so sad that is the last thing i wanted to do. It is kinda wierd that he is only two days here with and he has bugs and also blood in his pee! He was my xmas present and very special cus my mom died last xmas eve and he was my special gift. I feel soooo sad and am cring but well who knows if it is something more serious that would be costing thousands and he is only two days new to us. Does anyone know what this might have been and well it could be a bladder infection but wont the sellers see this when he was at the vets for his first shots. And no he wasnt reg. Please help i feel soo sad right know.


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

*I am so sad too*

:uhoh:As i happen to read this i wanta cry more. My husband is on his way to give back my puppy i just got two days ago and not for anything so stupid as that family that bought him. My pup the night i got him was scatching alot so i thought fleas no big problem not the best but take him to the vet. I did and he has what the call walking lice? 70 dollars later and its the first day. Today we were out side alot for walks and having fun i was spoiling him rotten cus hes my new little man.
And i had noticed he was peeing alot but taken his time to do it. I started to make dinner and he was on the paper peeing so i went to say good boy and there was blood! Oh no so we called the seller and well i said i would take him to the vet and call them tomorrow and well let them know whats up. They said no maybe you should just bring him back cus the vet here are too expensive.
so well we had to do that cus we just got him and who knows what really might be wrong with him. He is just two days old to us. I am so sad that is the last thing i wanted to do. It is kinda wierd that he is only two days here with and he has bugs and also blood in his pee! He was my xmas present and very special cus my mom died last xmas eve and he was my special gift. I feel soooo sad and am cring but well who knows if it is something more serious that would be costing thousands and he is only two days new to us. Does anyone know what this might have been and well it could be a bladder infection but wont the sellers see this when he was at the vets for his first shots. And no he wasnt reg. Please help i feel soo sad right know.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds like a Urinary Tract Infection. Some antibiotics and it would be fine.

I don't understand why the seller said to take him back? Were they afraid they'd have to pay for the UTI?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds to me too like a urinary tract infection. He would have been fine in a few days on antibiotics and the antibiotics for a UTI are not expensive. Cannot understand why the breeder wanted you to bring him back. Sounds like she didn't do much of a good job with those puppies anyway seeing he had lice and a UTI! Maybe you could call your hubby and tell him to bring the puppy back and you get treatment for him. Shouldn't cost too very much

Jazzys Mom


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

well i didnt understand that part either and as i said i mention i would take him to the vet and that i would call the to say what was up. As for the bill i would think thay should take care of this cus he was just bought one day ago and well wont they have realized the pup had something cus i figured it out the first night. No my husband had to drive three hours to bring him there so i dont think he would do that


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, people are idiots, that's for sure.

My first golden was a mellow fellow, rescued at 10.5 months. Miss Nikki was hyper until about age 2. She still has high energy, but she is much calmer. They all might be goldens but they each have their distinct personality.

The biting incident you describe just kills me. I got nailed with Miss N's razor sharp baby teeth lots of times. She didn't do it maliciously. She was a pup. Yikes.

Tug just wasn't meant to go with these people. Here's a similar example -- my neighbor adopted a golden mix from the Shelter. He had been adopted and then brought back. Why? Because he knocked the family 3 year old down when they were out in the yard alone together. Duoh! 

I pray Tug will meet his forever family soon!

Julie


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

heaven said:


> well i didnt understand that part either and as i said i mention i would take him to the vet and that i would call the to say what was up. As for the bill i would think thay should take care of this cus he was just bought one day ago and well wont they have realized the pup had something cus i figured it out the first night. No my husband had to drive three hours to bring him there so i dont think he would do that


 If the puppy was only with you a day, you probably bonded more with him then the puppy with you. So you are tramatized, but I imagine the puppy is at least fine. It would be different if you had him for a month.....Perhaps the seller got nervous, not wanting to spend money or be sued....

Do a lot of research on what makes a good breeder...This one obviously is lacking. Lucky came home very sick, and its such a shame and was hard on him and us. Instead of experiencing the joy of a puppy we spent the first week or so checking to make sure he was still breathing......


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hate people sometimes. I cant believe that they went to the ER over that bite on her nail. :doh: And then to say that the puppy bit her, even more :doh:. I can imagine poor little Tug is probably scared and upset. I hope that you get him back soon Mary, and find a home that is worthy for that sweet boy. I cry just seeing him in a sad cage all alone.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good grief we are surrounded by idiots!!!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

idiot is a kind word for these people, little"butterball" was so dang cute, oh active, what should a puppy be doing in a new living situation? sometimes i like my dogs better than people.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Ahhhh poor Tug!! I hope he gets out of that quarrentine soon!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Since he's a puppy......did they allow the people to quarantine him at home?

That's what they usually do.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I hate people. (present company excluded of course...) Mary those morons don't deserve Tug. He will find his home. I hope the girl who was "bitten" gets a nasty fungus from her next set of acrylics.........


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I hate people. (present company excluded of course...) Mary those morons don't deserve Tug. He will find his home. I hope the girl who was "bitten" gets a nasty fungus from her next set of acrylics.........


 
Yeaaaa! Me too!

Mary, any word on Tug this morning?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Yeaaaa! Me too!
> 
> Mary, any word on Tug this morning?
> 
> Jazzys Mom


After a big grip with animal control they will let the people who had him keep him at there house till Tuesday , then we can get him back....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Holey Moley, get that baby back, Mary. That is just absurd to label it a 'dog bite' at 11 weeks old. 
When folks adopt puppies and then an incident like this occurs, are they ever considered for other adoptions?


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Mary you have got to be kidding? *** were they thinking? He's only a puppy.... but i guess if they are moron enough to not know what puppies do, then it's better he gets returned now than later. He'll bond to a new family so easily. Heck, I got bitten by Hunter last night as he and Shadow were playing (no broken skin) and he's maybe 4 or 5. Should I take him back too? LOL

angie

ps - isnt Tug the little fat butterball of a guy?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> Mary you have got to be kidding? *** were they thinking? He's only a puppy.... but i guess if they are moron enough to not know what puppies do, then it's better he gets returned now than later. He'll bond to a new family so easily. Heck, I got bitten by Hunter last night as he and Shadow were playing (no broken skin) and he's maybe 4 or 5. Should I take him back too? LOL
> 
> angie
> 
> ps - isnt Tug the little fat butterball of a guy?


Angie ...Tug is the butterball.....


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG! I Can't WAIT until Tues so you can get that sweet little guy back! How are these people that adopt a dog screened?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Some people are complete prats! I worked in rescue kennels some years ago and we had a pup returned the next day because it had cried at night!. (They did not get another dog from us)


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, "idiot" is one word for these people. 
But I agree with what ShadowsParents said - if these people can't handle the little guy, it has to be better for him to find out now, rather than later.
I just wish people weren't so ****** irresponsible and would do their homework before adopting _any _kind of pet. I think too many people don't accept it as a commitment. They enter into it lightly, figuring that if it doesn't work out they can send the dog back, or pass it off to someone else. I don't mean to get on a soapbox or anything, but it really irritates the hell out of me! 

I think another problem with Goldens is that people see those nice, beautiful, well-behaved ones in movies and television commercials and stupidly assume that's what they're automatically going to get, from day one.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jazzys Mom said:


> OMG! I Can't WAIT until Tues so you can get that sweet little guy back! How are these people that adopt a dog screened?
> 
> Jazzys Mom


The ones that have Tug volunteer's with the rescue... I fund out this lady also has some health issues and I didnt know before about.... There is a app, a home visit is done, vet checks and interviews.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My biggest issue is that people just dont listen.....I told them over and over this lil guy was a handful and was high energy... Helloooooooooo do they think we make this stuff up...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I think sometimes people are just so enamored with the "cuteness" of the puppy they just don't listen. They think oh, so what, I can handle a puppy and then when reality sets in these people become brain dead! I wish it were possible to have cameras installed in their homes, WITHOUT their knowledge so rescue could watch them for the first week or two to see how well they handle this dog! Well, as my mom used to say, "If wishes were horses then beggers would ride!"

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I just hope he doesn't get shut up in a laundry room or basement for his quarrantine. If they think he's too much what will they do with him until Tuesday??????????? I hope I'm way off base here.:uhoh:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

MissNikkisMom said:


> Here's a similar example -- my neighbor adopted a golden mix from the Shelter. He had been adopted and then brought back. Why? Because he knocked the family 3 year old down when they were out in the yard alone together. Duoh!
> Julie


Yep! We've had those too!!! :uhoh::uhoh:
These volunteers aren't bad people, their actually pretty nice, but I just don't think they fully understood what they were getting into...Tug being VERY active...all puppies are not sleepy-heads!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG!!! (((((((Tug))))))

*** is wrong with people, hello, he's a PUPPY. Supposed to be full of enegry and puppy nibbles. Good God, why do people want a puppy, when they can't deal with PUPPYHOOD???? ~~~Smacks the idiots!!!~~~ 

He can nibble my hand ANYDAY!!! LOL

Glad they brought him back!!! They don't deserve him!!!

I'd take him in a heartbeat!!!  I know any one of us would on here!!!


----------

